# Lost my libido



## Girlygal (Jan 21, 2013)

Can anyone help please, I am 37 and my husband is in his late 40's. he is not well, and his illness causes swelling of his legs and groins as well as his private part. There was a time where we couldn't make love because he didn't feel like it and he was in pains! I did understand and I took my mind off sex in order to care for him and our kids, now he wants it and my mind is still off, if I give him I end up in pains which makes me angry at myself. But he don't seem to understand that it might take time and he refuses when I suggest counselling. Please help me, I love him a lot and we cuddle on the sofa while watching tv and we kiss but sex noooooo. Thank u in advance


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How much foreplay do the two of you engage in before sex?


----------



## Girlygal (Jan 21, 2013)

The problem is that I don't even let him touch me, so no foreplay at all!


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

How about starting off just touching each other,you could give him [HJs]/BJs to keep him happy for awhile and work up to imtercourse and he could give you massages and oral which cause no pain. 

It hard taking care of somebody plus you had the kids so I am sure you have some anger at him and resientment and now he is excited to be well and wants a play partner so you need to work on becoming a 50/50 couple again and even if he does not go to counseling you can go by yourslf and explore your feelings.


----------



## Girlygal (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot, I will try what u advised me with and will also see the councillor, hope it will work because I love him so much to lose him to someone else, however, I think he is selfish because when he is not well he expect me to understand and tolerate but he can't do likewise! Thanks for yr advice xx


----------

